# Ring of Doom



## Harad (Jan 23, 2002)

In "Of the Beginning of Days"



> In that time the Valar were gathered together to hear the song of Yavanna, and they sat silent upon their thrones of council in the Mahanaxar, the Ring of Doom near to the golden gate of Valmar..."



"Ring of Doom" is a hoot considering later events.


----------



## taylorstaten1 (Jan 23, 2002)

*That's...*

That's kind of freaky, i love this site, and The Hobbit by J. R. R. Tolkien.


----------



## Cian (Jan 23, 2002)

Adapted from Valarin _Mâchananaskad_ "Doom-ring" (_mâchan_ "authority, authoritative decision").

Any reason to post a cool Valarin word.


----------



## Harad (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey Cian,
I'd like to PM you...but you know I can't. Ever do a long translation, like the Gettsyburg Address?


----------

